# please help (2006 maxima SL)>>> satellite



## pkstang (Jun 5, 2007)

i bought an '06 maxima SL and it has the SAT button and no navigation but...

a) how do i know my car is truly satellite ready

b) where do i get the radio id so i can get my xm 

c) if not, what would i need to make the radio receive xm without using a docking station, which i have, but would rather use ba single unit

thanks guys

paul k


----------

